# Zweibrücken?...



## zinoba77 (20. Juli 2004)

Hi..wer kennt das "kaff"?*g*...naja..in noch nem kleineren nebenkaff wohn ich jedenfalls und bin kurz davor mir nun nen bike zu holen und wollte daher fragen ob es in der umgebung dieses "kaffes" noch andre schöne dh strecken gibt als die fasanerie direkt in zweibrücken(die meineserachtens nich sehr anspruchsvoll is)..

freu mich auf antworten

mfg

julian    ..Bang Ya Head!!..


----------



## Tyler.Durden (24. Juli 2004)

Was in Zweibrücken ist eine DH Strecke, wo ist das genau. Ich wohne direckt um die ecke und fahre überwigend Singeltrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (25. Juli 2004)

wie was 2 leuts in Zweibrücken die sich für DH interssierten und die wir ausm SW germanys im Schwenkerheimatland noch nicht kennen, gibts nicht.
Schaut doch mal auf unsere page und dann gehn wir mal gemeinsam auf bergabtour.

cu maui   

PS: und wenn es da wirklich ein dh trail gibt postets gleich mal bidde


----------



## zinoba77 (26. Juli 2004)

Cool das es hier leuts gibt, naja..ich fahre selbst noch kein dh/dual etc..bin ausm bmx und verkaufe(versuce es;P) mein bmx und hol mir innen ferien auf jeden nen gescheites hardtail denk ich...

Zur "dh-Strecke":

wie gesagt,so toll isse nu doch nich..die fasanerie ist eigentlich ein hotel das nach nem wald benannt is..und der wald is auch am leichtesten über das hotel zu finden..wenn man in ZW inna stadtmitte steht muss man einfach am reifendienst vorbei immer hoch in richtung flugplatz..dann an so ner baumschule vorbei und dann stößt man eigentlich direkt drauf..wenn nich aufm weg einfach wen fragen!!.. wenn man als erstes innen wald reinblickt denkt man:MUUUH cc...
aber wenn man so "wanderwege" langfährt gibts oft abzweigungen..das sind meist gebuddelte(auch von uns) dh strecken^^...sind echt nen paar gute dabei..naja ..so n paar drops um die 1.00-1-50 ansonsten aber ganz lockeres schnelles runtersurfen..man kann auch auf den wanderwegen direkt fahren..dann sind da coole steilkurven und nen paar kleinere jumps,..

woher kommt ihr denn genau..?

mfg

julian


----------



## Maui (27. Juli 2004)

na wir gehen am samstag recht sischa in Saarbrooklyn die Wälder durchforsten. wer lust hat mitzukommen, gerne


----------



## zinoba77 (27. Juli 2004)

wenn du mir nen bike leist gern^^


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Juli 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> na wir gehen am samstag recht sischa in Saarbrooklyn die Wälder durchforsten. wer lust hat mitzukommen, gerne



Hi maui...wann wollt ihr denn da los? und wohin ? und wo treffen?
Komme vielleicht mit, wenn ich nicht zu im Arsch bin..Gehe nämich Freitag aufs Nauwieser Fescht! das kann böse enden...


----------



## Maui (27. Juli 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi maui...wann wollt ihr denn da los? und wohin ? und wo treffen?
> Komme vielleicht mit, wenn ich nicht zu im Arsch bin..Gehe nämich Freitag aufs Nauwieser Fescht! das kann böse enden...



treffen uns um 14:30 am staden. ziemlich sicher am 2 pavillion.

stimmt das kann in die hose gehen, nauwies ist immer sehr amtlich.

mal sehen 

schau mal in unser eigenes forum www.soulrider-ev.de


----------

